# Whipped body butter separating



## Deola (Mar 18, 2016)

I made a big batch of bodybutter, after about a week the oil separated from the butter. The oil when to the bottom of the jars. I think this is partially as a result of the high temperature in my area. What should I do?


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 18, 2016)

What is your recipe? How hot did the butter get? More details would be helpful so we can really troubleshoot rather than just guess.


----------



## CaraBou (Mar 18, 2016)

I would try whipping it back together and then storing it in a cooler place. Was it a simple 2 or 3 ingredient recipe, or more complex?


----------

